# Server move this morning (1-11-2007)



## Ben P (Jan 10, 2007)

I am going to try and move the site to a new server this morning. I am pretty sure it will be very quick and successful. So please be aware that the site will be down somewhere after 6:00 AM EST and hopefully back up on our new  server within a couple of hours. I will post updates in this thread.


----------



## Ben P (Jan 11, 2007)

The site has been successfully moved to its new server.  Also, for those who don't know me, I'm going to be helping Andy out with some of the more technical aspects of the site.

Best Regards,
Ben P


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work Ben!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, thanks Ben!  Now I am enjoying my donut, finally


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2007)

_Thank you Ben,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Ben and thanks.  The site is zipping along nicely!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

hi, yeah, applied several options to see if your site was as usual, & 'twas after a few. have you taken ownership of discusscooking? just curious.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet! It's working better. Unless it always ran like this and I never noticed


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Ben, its running beautifully.


----------



## corazon (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks very much Ben!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2007)

luvs said:
			
		

> hi, yeah, applied several options to see if your site was as usual, & 'twas after a few. have you taken ownership of discusscooking? just curious.



luvs - check out Post #2

Thanks Ben - things are zipping along!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you and welcome to the group Ben!


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks Ben! Now I am enjoying my donut, finally


 

But... that was MY donut


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 11, 2007)

You have done a great job Ben!  Things are running pretty smoothly.  Thanks for your effort!


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> luvs - check out Post #2
> 
> Thanks Ben - things are zipping along!


 
thanks, vicky.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Ben, you did such a good job that I slept right through it.   

 Barbara


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought I noticed things were going faster!!  Thank you for your assistance and welcome to the DC crew!!


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Ben!


----------

